# World Solo 24 Hour MTB Championship - 2010



## wsc24 (Jan 30, 2010)

Newsletter #5 just sent out...

The latest in a series (#5) leading up to the WSC in Australia in October has just been sent out. If you don't already get the newsletter and would like it, please email [email protected] and we will be happy to add you to the list, all we need is your full name, email address and country. You can opt out at any time because we use "constant contact".

Enjoy!


----------

